# Woud you support uber to tap into your microphone on your phone to listen to Rides?



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.

I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.

Thinking of the following points.

1) Safety for the driver
2)Dispute resolution
3) Ratings adjusted after playing back a ride 3 or lower. And adjusting accordingly in the riders favor if the ride looked clean and up to standard.
4)Rider comfort as well
5) Takes bad drivers off roads. (You texters who drive know who you are)

Some negatives

1) We all have bad days....wouldn't want to be on camera all the time.
2) Rider confidentiality (Uber now has conversations of PAX that could be sensitive and with the latest threats could be dangerous)
3) cost of data being sent over the phone
4) New privacy issues that could come up


I'm sure there is more.....thoughts?


----------



## Tomcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I can see this being possibly useful for a driver Uber is concerned about...with a low rating for instance. They could review a recording and see that the driver is OK after all.

But in general I'd say it's just not needed and an invasion of privacy for the driver and passengers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Do you mean would I TRUST Uber to "tap into my mike"? Have you seen what Uber is trying to do with the media (ie dirty tricks, trying to smear a reporter, misusing confidential data).

If Uber has that kind of manpower available....seems to me it should be directed at making their email "system" more timely, responsive and knowledgeable.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Do you mean would I TRUST Uber to "tap into my mike"? Have you seen what Uber is trying to do with the media (ie dirty tricks, trying to smear a reporter, misusing confidential data).
> 
> If Uber has that kind of manpower available....seems to me it should be directed at making their email "system" more timely, responsive and knowledgeable.


That was my number 2 point on the con side. Based on what has been in the news lately I would see PAX refusing to take a ride for fear of that.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Are you serious ???......


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Sure if they pay me by the second(too much access) to tap into the microphone (only when the driver app is running).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


You must have been stolen at birth and fed Uber Koolaid instead of milk, then handed to Travis as a gift.

Trust Uber?! No effing way! EVER!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm sure there is more.....thoughts?


Nope. Not going to happen. Here's why:


Privacy of my riders is paramount. Period, end of discussion. 
My privacy is paramount. Period again, end of discussion.
If a rideshare company thinks there is a "safety issue" then they can send a human being for a ride or rides with me to assess. 
I don't need an added expense for encrypting things, filtering things, etc...
I've had passengers discuss medical things (sans HIPPA), personal things and even give a credit card number (PCI data) on their personal phones - all in the assumed confidence that I will not share that.
I personally don't need a hassle with any authority (local, county or state police, FBI, etc...) or personal attorney if they found that there could possibly be a recording, and then get a seizure warrant for my personal electronic device.
I'm sure there is about 20 more things I could put here, but this is a good list to start with


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

If Uber really wanted to evaluate what goes on in a particular driver's car they could always send in a "Secret Shopper" to ride in that vehicle, then report back to Uber. Personally, I don't think Uber cares that much. If they suspect anything is not as it should be, they just deactivate the driver.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You must have been stolen at birth and fed Uber Koolaid instead of milk, then handed to Travis as a gift.
> 
> Trust Uber?! No effing way! EVER!


So again not sure why the personal attacks for asking the question. I didn't say I was pushing for this. Just wanted to get everyone's reaction on this.

This is becoming one of the issues the City here are pushing that UberX drivers do not have cameras like all the other cabs do in this city and are mandated to do. It wouldn't be hard for Uber to enable this if it became an issue in other places.

Frankly I'm not fond of the idea but don't give a rats ass either way. But wanted to open it up for debate.

You sure do need some sensitivity training I think or move back to decaf before you respond.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

In a way we are already supporting this.
It's part of the agreement you agreed to when you installed the app.
The app has permission to access your mic.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


They could certainly enhance their "rides of glory "stories, eh? Lol


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Electrofuzz is right. I'm sure every ride has an accompanying audio file that can be reviewed if need be stored on a hard drive somewhere. It's part of the way uber tries to cover their ass.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> In a way we are already supporting this.
> It's part of the agreement you agreed to when you installed the app.
> The app has permission to access your mic.


I was going to say. I noticed the microphone option on my Uber phone is "open" or "on" and Uber has permission to access it. Look at your phone, you'll see what we're talking about.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I was going to say. I noticed the microphone option on my Uber phone is "open" or "on" and Uber has permission to access it. Look at your phone, you'll see what we're talking about.


Folks here need a deeper understanding on how application permissions work. Uber also has access to your SD card & Storage (OMG - they can steal my files). No, they need access to your storage to upload pictures for your car.

OMG - THEY have access to MY CAMERA, MIC, DIALPAD, CONTACT LIST. Yes. They need access to your camera to take pictures, dial pad to place a call, Mic to allow that call, and contact list because the phone function requires it.

There has been many discussions around application permissions and the android platform. It's not always cut and dry on x needs access to x. If you are a geek, or just want to understand application permissions, head over to http://www.xda-developers.com/ . XDA is a great resource for anything Android. I can't help with the Apple platform, sorry.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

For taxis here it is mandatory that the have video cameras both inside and outside the vehicle and they have to have a sign warning that you will be filmed in the vehicle. There are also regulations as to who ca access the recordings. It does contribute to driver and pax safety. Also one night i was a cab driver and was in a situation that easily could have gone pearshaped very easily the taxi operators base were able to open the mic of the radio so they could hear what was going on. Luckily i found the police before it got too bad. So yes cameras are a good idea but costly.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Don't a lot of drivers in the big cities use their own GoPro?


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Interesting concept however no way would I ever want to be a passenger knowing i was being recorded for others (strangers) to view later. Maybe if it only focused on the driver.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

GoPro? Is that a security or recording app? Thanks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> GoPro? Is that a security or recording app? Thanks.


Are you serious?

Put Go Pro in the search box in You Tube and be prepared to lose a few hours of your life seeing what it can do


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Put Go Pro in the search box in You Tube and be prepared to lose a few hours of your life seeing what it can do


OK Thanks!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Damn thats funny you bring this up. Today while I was driving,I notice a RED light was on ,on the Uber iPhone. It is where the camera is located. Now it could have been the sun shining on the phone. So I covered it up with a yellow post it sticky.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Sure. So they could hear the harassment I receive as a female driver: "Are you married?" "How long have you and your boyfriend been together?" "What are you doing after this (driving my ass around)?" "Want to hang out later?" 
So uncomfortable.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I assume they are spying which is why I always take my phone into the bathroom when I'm making bears.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> I assume they are spying which is why I always take my phone into the bathroom when I'm making bears.


I smell what you're stepping in.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

This is Consumer Propriatory Network Information-CPNI and protected by law, can't be recorded without consent and can't be used beyond the consent given. It can open a can of worms. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I smell what you're stepping in.


If only the technology existed.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> I assume they are spying which is why I always take my phone into the bathroom when I'm making bears.


I agree I take the phone out and swing it around, Maybe it is a person of the opposite sex that is looking at what I am doing, maybe they will stop peeping if they get the hint I know what they are doing.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> This is Consumer Propriatory Network Information-CPNI and protected by law, can't be recorded without consent and can't be used beyond the consent given. It can open a can of worms. Be careful what you wish for.


Wouldn't that interfere with the pax controlling the radio? Uber has priorities.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Sure. So they could hear the harassment I receive as a female driver: "Are you married?" "How long have you and your boyfriend been together?" "What are you doing after this (driving my ass around)?" "Want to hang out later?"
> So uncomfortable.


I got this from a guy last night I picked up at the Rainbow Bar! Then he sat back there leaning way forward with his eyes planted on my groan! As I drove, I was a bit uncomfortable! I knew if he made a move he would end up with at least a fat lip among other injuries as he went down past my knee.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Support sometimes receives either audio or video recordings of trips when a rider or driver complains. It's a big help if there's an issue, especially a he said/she said situation and I'd highly recommend taking a recording or pictures if you have a passenger that's being unruly. However, I don't think it should be automatic on every ride.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I sure has hell don't want Uber tapping into my phone whenever they please,
because i believe my riders have a right to privacy. I made sure my phone's mic was set to off before I accepted the phone from Uber. 
If I want to record the ride, I'll just turn on the mic on my Android ( I don't allow Uber to be on my cell).


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


Are you high?


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so over thinking about this. Yes, it could be beneficial to the drivers, but it would only piss your passengers off and if you happen to say the wrong thing about the company while driving and they capture footage of it, you're automatically screwed. Travis has thousands of drivers waiting to replace you once they let you go, would you be willing to risk that?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I'm so over thinking about this. Yes, it could be beneficial to the drivers, but it would only piss your passengers off and if you happen to say the wrong thing about the company while driving and they capture footage of it, you're automatically screwed. Travis has thousands of drivers waiting to replace you once they let you go, would you be willing to risk that?


Who cares? I was looking for something to do when I found this!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

unter ling said:


> For taxis here it is mandatory that the have video cameras both inside and outside the vehicle and they have to have a sign warning that you will be filmed in the vehicle. There are also regulations as to who ca access the recordings. It does contribute to driver and pax safety. Also one night i was a cab driver and was in a situation that easily could have gone pearshaped very easily the taxi operators base were able to open the mic of the radio so they could hear what was going on. Luckily i found the police before it got too bad. So yes cameras are a good idea but costly.


POST # 16/ UNTERLING: .....Is " going pear-
shaped" the opposite of "Bob's your Uncle"?
Happy New Year from Florida's Left Coast!
BTW where in Oz are you driving?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> I assume they are spying which is why I always take my phone into the bathroom when I'm making bears.


POST # 24 / UVANJERGENOF:.... ROTFLMAO!
"Making bears": Chortle.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I got this from a guy last night I picked up at the Rainbow Bar! Then he sat back there leaning way forward with his eyes planted on my groan! As I drove, I was a bit uncomfortable! I knew if he made a move he would end up with at least a fat lip among other injuries as he went down past my knee.


POST # 30 / UBDRIVINUX: .... "GROAN LOOKER"!
A cheeky monkey PAX! I like the C 10 avatar.
Happy New Year from the 239. Whereabouts
are you?


----------



## santa claus (Dec 21, 2014)

if they paid me an extra $10 a ride I would be all for it


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious. If you swiped to start a trip that the microphone or even phone camera could record the ride in real time to Uber would you support it. I know we will get a lot of interesting responses on this each way you look at it.
> 
> I could personally care less. Long as it could be used in our favor as well it may not be so bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

DjTim said:


> Nope. Not going to happen. Here's why:
> 
> 
> Privacy of my riders is paramount. Period, end of discussion.
> ...


They're not your riders.


----------



## Uber Researcher (Feb 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Support sometimes receives either audio or video recordings of trips when a rider or driver complains. It's a big help if there's an issue, especially a he said/she said situation and I'd highly recommend taking a recording or pictures if you have a passenger that's being unruly. However, I don't think it should be automatic on every ride.


Hi there, does Support have access to recordings that are not manually or independently submitted by the driver or passenger?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber Researcher said:


> Hi there, does Support have access to recordings that are not manually or independently submitted by the driver or passenger?


If there are any, we certainly don't have access to them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That could be a good source of entertainment for the CSR's. Of course they might be subjected to listening to pax like Ben Stein(boring economics teach from FerrisBu..day off) talking voodoo economics to the driver.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> In a way we are already supporting this.
> It's part of the agreement you agreed to when you installed the app.
> The app has permission to access your mic.


The permission to access the mic is for dictating an address search in the GPS. I personally did not allow access. But yes, if you had already given permission they could hypothetically already be listening.


----------



## Travis Hunter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll wear a Go Pro on my helmet while i drive


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I personally would never let them "ride with me" every weekend. They invade my privacy enough.
Now that being said,,I only drive for 10-15 or so hours a week- (weekends).._ Maybe_ I could see someone who did this for a living going with that idea. It might protect them a bit.
Me,,Im too suspicious to ever let them listen to me or my riders. I wouldn't want to be concerned about what is being said, or talked about, or language, or anything like that. 
Wouldn't you have to tell the riders that they were being taped? or being listen in on?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I personally would never let them "ride with me" every weekend. They invade my privacy enough.
> Now that being said,,I only drive for 10-15 or so hours a week- (weekends).._ Maybe_ I could see someone who did this for a living going with that idea. It might protect them a bit.
> Me,,Im too suspicious to ever let them listen to me or my riders. I wouldn't want to be concerned about what is being said, or talked about, or language, or anything like that.
> Wouldn't you have to tell the riders that they were being taped? or being listen in on?


I would think you would need to tell the rider. Or have something to mention it on the car or in the car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> If only the technology existed.


It does, 1980s John Waters film called Polyester featured "Odorama", the world's greatest advances originated in the US, before "technology"!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30 / UBDRIVINUX: .... "GROAN LOOKER"!
> A cheeky monkey PAX! I like the C 10 avatar.
> Happy New Year from the 239. Whereabouts
> are you?


????????????????- HaPpY nEw YeAr to you too-


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Only if they do video and let me pull my prick out on every trip


----------



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

It is illegal to record people in most states without both parties being aware they were being recorded. What do you think your pax would say when you told them they were being recorded?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

kengam said:


> It is illegal to record people in most states without both parties being aware they were being recorded. What do you think your pax would say when you told them they were being recorded?


The same thing as when they are told on the phone "Your call is being recorded for quality and training purposes". Most wouldn't care and those who do are probably a pain in the ass to begin with. Most taxis I have been in for major cities are recorded for driver safety. And in some cases there is nothing to say they are doing that. Lets just say if I got in one and knew I wouldn't care. If anything I would be happy if there was an incident they have something to go back on.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> The same thing as when they are told on the phone "Your call is being recorded for quality and training purposes". Most wouldn't care and those who do are probably a pain in the ass to begin with. Most taxis I have been in for major cities are recorded for driver safety. And in some cases there is nothing to say they are doing that. Lets just say if I got in one and knew I wouldn't care. If anything I would be happy if there was an incident they have something to go back on.


Very well put.


----------



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> The same thing as when they are told on the phone "Your call is being recorded for quality and training purposes". Most wouldn't care and those who do are probably a pain in the ass to begin with. Most taxis I have been in for major cities are recorded for driver safety. And in some cases there is nothing to say they are doing that. Lets just say if I got in one and knew I wouldn't care. If anything I would be happy if there was an incident they have something to go back on.


I personally don't care, but many people do. So I wouldn't want to have to tell every pax that they were being recorded. I would have to tell them orally. I don't think a sign satisfies the legal requirement. But this depends on your state


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

kengam said:


> I personally don't care, but many people do. So I wouldn't want to have to tell every pax that they were being recorded. I would have to tell them orally. I don't think a sign satisfies the legal requirement. But this depends on your state


I will take your word for it. I live in Canada. And here you only need a sign to use it as evidence in court. Individuals don't have rights to opt out of being recorded. Only if it's being used for commercial purposes do they have the right.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

NO... I'd rather answer freely when asked if I like driving for Uber every second ride.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I got this from a guy last night I picked up at the Rainbow Bar! Then he sat back there leaning way forward with his eyes planted on my groan! As I drove, I was a bit uncomfortable! I knew if he made a move he would end up with at least a fat lip among other injuries as he went down past my knee.


LOL @ 'groan'.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Just tell the pax that they are on cam. 
That might keep them from stealing all of your water, gum, and molasses / oatmeal cookies.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Hell ****ing no. Are you high?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So much for being independent, we would have to be all employes first.


----------

